# Convert Step By Bed To Storage



## Oregon_Camper

I borrowed this idea from another member (sorry...can't remember who) that did the this mod first.

After looking at the small step that we used to climb into our Queen slide out bed, I decided it was time to make that thing useful. About 3 hrs later (and one trip to Lowes) we know have a very useful step and extra storage space. I increased both the height and width of the step and it is great!










The small carpeted area on the right is where the electrical connection comes in from the outside. The hinges are a special model, that when opened, will hold the top open, so you don't have to use one hand to hold the top open


----------



## skippershe

Ya done good Jim


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Soooo....When ya coming down to CA to do some mods for me?


----------



## Airboss

Once again, you da man!









Since our 25RS-S and 28RS-S are probably the same, why don't you just make another one for a very handicapped (in carpentry, that is) Outbacker?!?


----------



## skippershe

Hey! I'll take one while you're at it!

I knew 2lbs of Starbucks beans would come in handy someday


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If I can do this, anyone can. Just takes some time.


----------



## Thor

Another great mod

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise

Looks good. I love this mod.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Camper Louise said:


> Looks good. I love this mod.


PSSSST....Andy, I think someone is dropping you a hint







.


----------



## sonomaguy

I did the same mod in my 21rs, I made the step a little taller though too and a little wider. It just seemed a little on the small side all the time. Now I also have extra storage.


----------



## rcnanman

Great Mod, How did you remove the original step box, all in one piece? how's it attached ?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## sonomaguy

It is screwed to the floor in front and I think from on top or inside. Screws are behind the rub. You may have to pull it off first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

rcnanman said:


> Great Mod, How did you remove the original step box, all in one piece? how's it attached ?
> Thanks,
> Ron


Look around the carpet. They simply screwed throught the carpet, so you should be able to find the screws holding it together.


----------



## Tourdfox

Just finished the step mod.Less than an hr rounding up tools clean up and putting thing away.Had to knock the dust off some of my flooring tools but having an electric carpet tacker made the job easy.And not being scared of cutting the carpet open to remove the top step helped.You do not need to remove the whole box.You can feel a slight ridge around the top where the tread is attatched to the box.Find that and cut the carpet on the 3 sides.Remove the carpet and from there then you can see what needs to be done.Probably the easiest mod i've done so far.


----------



## sonomaguy

I did not have to remove the box, but I made mine bigger and taller. It seemed short and kind of narrow for us.


----------



## Tourdfox

sonomaguy said:


> I did not have to remove the box, but I made mine bigger and taller. It seemed short and kind of narrow for us.


Bigger is definately not a bad idea.Was a last minute decision to do mine so i kept it the same size with a removable top without hinges.


----------



## rcnanman

Thanks for the info on how to get to the inside of the box.


----------



## wileydog

Well, I finally did it...converted my bed step to storage....rear storage.

I am in a 2012 250RS for reference. The step, if anyone is interested, is nothing but an empty box that is screwed to the floor/rear wall carpet by 5 screws (2 on top, 3 on the bottom). All the screws are driven through the box, so if you feel around, you should be able to find them. The carpet on the box is not connected to the back wall carpet. Once the screws are out, the box will come off. I simply pulled hard and it came out (was trying to pull back the carpet). The carpet on the back wall goes all the way down, as well as the linoleum floor, so all you really have are the three screw holes in the floor (you won't see the ones in the carpet).

I made a new box to replace the old as I wanted something bigger. Mine is 12 inches high, 48 inches wide and 16 inches long. Once I fashioned it against the back board, I cut through the plywood to the outside...my main goal was to extend the rear storage. That was probably the scariest part..but there is nothing but plywood, probably half inch. I carpeted the inside box and screwed the new top on (carpeting the box was the hardest part...I don't do carpet very well). Next I put in some insulation using some foil bubble wrap (really not the best insulation, but I had some left when I wrapped my water heater).

So, the reward for me is..I now have a place to put my spare tire (had been keeping it up front under the bunk as I needed to move from the bumper for bikes). Fits perfect. Enough room to put in all my hoses and extension cords....now they don't fall out when I open the back storage.

I don't mind the larger box, I used to put my feet up on the smaller one anyway when sitting on the small couch. Now I can really lay them up there.

The whole thing cost me around $60 (board, remnant carpet, screws) and maybe about 4 hours of my time.

I am happy with the mod. Hope this helps others thinking of this........


----------

